# IBS D - Ways I cope with it etc.



## BoardTng (Jul 20, 2003)

Hello yall. Im an IBS D suffer and at the age of 17 its still hard to bare with it. There are many things i do to try to help me from stop having pains. And here is some. Usually i get the cramps below the abdomen and hurt so much you cant even think straight. I usually goto my bed or something and just lay down and try to rest it off. But you know that doesnt always help. I was told that trying to goto the restroom would help. And yes i usually try this at times. But hurts so bad even trying to go is impossible. And i like to be alone with this happens too. Usually my mom is the only one i talk to when it happens. she seems to comfort me more at these times. If it gets so bad i take this drink that I had to take before i had a colonoscophy to clean me out. So i can basically restart. But anyways if there is anybody out there who would like to write back and forth about this just email more or in your reply to this topic tell me. Thx


----------



## Jessa04 (Jul 27, 2003)

I know how you feel so if you ever wanna talk I should be here or you can email me at Jessatex_43###yahoo.com. I am 17 and I have IBS D. Man it sucks. Hope to hear from you!


----------



## KatieCC (Aug 27, 2002)

hey... I have ulcerative colitis, and I've had 3 surgeries, so I've had my fair share of pain. I always felt like just going to bed and laying there was worse, because just curiling up in bed focusing on the pain makes it all the worse. What always helped me was playing conputer games (easy, fun ones) because it helps me focus on something other than the pain. maybe you could try this next time and see if distracting your mind from the pain helps.Kate


----------



## E2horsecrzy4u (Aug 19, 2003)

Oh boy do I know how you feel! I find that when I am nevous my cramps get worse. I hate that my friends and family don't understand how I feel. I feel like there is nothing I can do when i get sick and I hate that! All I can do is lay down like you said or try to go to the bathroom. E-mail me at e2horsecrzy4u###hotmail.com or IM me at Ems42489


----------

